# Oink 12 Results



## wittdog (Sep 24, 2012)

Oinktoberfest


STATE CHAMPIONSHIP

Clarence, NY
Starts: 09/21/2012
Ends: 09/23/2012
Website: http://www.oinktoberfest.com
KCBS Reps: NANCY MULLER, DON MULLER

Prize Money: $5500.00
CBJ Percentage: 100%


Contact Information:
Katy Toth
Phone: 716-759-8483
katy@oinktoberfest.com


Contest Results:  [View Printable]

Grand Champion: KC and the Smokeshack Band
Reserve Champion: Can't Stop Grillin'

Overall:
1. KC and the Smokeshack Band - 662.8570
2. Can't Stop Grillin' - 662.2856
3. Good Smoke BBQ - 658.8572
4. The Midnight Smokers - 646.8574
5. Fett Svin BBQ - 644.5714
6. 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ - 644.0002
7. Buffalo Meatheads - 642.8568
8. Locked-N-Loaded - 641.7144
9. Q'n Canucks - 641.7136
10. Butt Hutt BBQ - 641.1428
11. Pig Iron - 640.5714
12. Behind BBQ - 639.9996
13. The Butt Doctors - 639.4284
14. Buckner Brothers Barbequ - 637.7140
15. Smoke This!! - 636.0000
16. Red Valley BBQ - 635.4282
17. Nickel City Smokers - 634.8574
18. Big Belly BBQ - 634.2854
19. Smokin' Ain't Easy - 629.7140
20. Swine Syndicate - 629.1436
21. One Eyed Jack's - 629.1428
22. Desperado's Barbecue & C - 627.9998
23. Smokin Barrels - 627.4284
24. Fatty Macbarbeque - 627.4280
25. Kiss My BBQ - 626.2854
26. BBQ Bayou - 624.5718
27. Florida Skin & Bones - 624.0002
28. Hawg Doctors - 623.9998
29. Regal BBQ - 622.8572
30. The Swhinery - 622.2860
31. Butts-N-Ashes BBQ - 622.2856
32. Sweet Carol Swine - 621.7152
33. BBQ in Paradise - 621.7142
34. Too Sauced to Pork - 621.1432
35. Misfits of Meat - 621.1428
36. Rack 'Em BBQ - 620.5714
37. Two Smokin' Guys - 620.0002
38. Doghouse Willie - 620.0000
39. Hoof-N-Hog Smokers - 619.9998
40. Fumacious Q - 618.2852
41. Delivering Smoke BBQN - 613.1422
42. Big Pappa's Smokin BBQ - 612.5710
43. Big Bad Wolf Barbeque - 612.5710
44. Shortville Smokers - 612.5708
45. Flavor Country BBQ - 610.8568
46. Butts & Links BBQ - 608.5714
47. Aces & Eights - 606.8564
48. Sweet Heat BBQ - 597.1430
49. Rebel Yell BBQ - 594.2858
50. Team Bikerbrand - 594.2850
51. JP's Smoke Shack - 593.1430
52. BBQ Obsessions - 591.9996
53. Pigs R Us - 586.2852
54. Alex's Place - 585.7142
55. Holy Smokes- NY - 585.1428
56. Just Wingin' It - 578.8570
57. Twisted Pigs - 573.1426
58. Shuck-N-Cluck - 554.8572
59. J& J Backyard BBQ - 533.7148
60. Team Eatapedia - 498.8572


Chicken:
1. Sweet Heat BBQ - 172.5716
2. Q'n Canucks - 172.0000
3. Kiss My BBQ - 170.8572
4. Butt Hutt BBQ - 170.8572
5. Smokin' Ain't Easy - 170.2858
6. Red Valley BBQ - 169.7142
7. Pig Iron - 167.4286
8. Flavor Country BBQ - 167.4286
9. Rebel Yell BBQ - 166.8574
10. Too Sauced to Pork - 166.2860
11. Buffalo Meatheads - 165.7144
12. Butts-N-Ashes BBQ - 165.7142
13. Sweet Carol Swine - 165.1430
14. The Swhinery - 164.5716
15. Smoke This!! - 164.0000
16. Locked-N-Loaded - 164.0000
17. The Butt Doctors - 163.9998
18. 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ - 163.4286
19. Smokin Barrels - 163.4284
20. Regal BBQ - 162.8572
21. Shortville Smokers - 162.8570
22. Fumacious Q - 162.8570
23. Big Bad Wolf Barbeque - 162.2856
24. KC and the Smokeshack Band - 161.7142
25. Florida Skin & Bones - 160.5714
26. Can't Stop Grillin' - 160.0000
27. Desperado's Barbecue & C - 159.4286
28. Swine Syndicate - 158.8574
29. Hoof-N-Hog Smokers - 158.8572
30. BBQ in Paradise - 158.2856
31. Fett Svin BBQ - 157.7144
32. Misfits of Meat - 157.7142
33. Fatty Macbarbeque - 157.1428
34. Aces & Eights - 157.1426
35. Two Smokin' Guys - 156.0002
36. Big Pappa's Smokin BBQ - 156.0000
37. Nickel City Smokers - 155.4288
38. Behind BBQ - 155.4286
39. BBQ Bayou - 154.8574
40. Delivering Smoke BBQN - 154.8568
41. Good Smoke BBQ - 154.2858
42. Twisted Pigs - 153.7142
43. The Midnight Smokers - 153.1428
44. Big Belly BBQ - 152.5712
45. Hawg Doctors - 151.4286
46. Shuck-N-Cluck - 150.2858
47. Buckner Brothers Barbequ - 150.2856
48. Rack 'Em BBQ - 149.1428
49. Butts & Links BBQ - 149.1428
50. JP's Smoke Shack - 147.9998
51. Pigs R Us - 145.1426
52. One Eyed Jack's - 144.0000
53. Just Wingin' It - 144.0000
54. Holy Smokes- NY - 143.4286
55. Team Bikerbrand - 142.8568
56. Alex's Place - 141.7140
57. BBQ Obsessions - 140.5712
58. Doghouse Willie - 139.9998
59. J& J Backyard BBQ - 117.1436
60. Team Eatapedia - 20.0000


Ribs:
1. KC and the Smokeshack Band - 170.8574
2. Can't Stop Grillin' - 169.1430
3. Hoof-N-Hog Smokers - 168.0002
4. One Eyed Jack's - 168.0000
5. Red Valley BBQ - 167.9998
6. Misfits of Meat - 167.4286
7. Locked-N-Loaded - 167.4286
8. Buckner Brothers Barbequ - 164.5714
9. Big Belly BBQ - 164.5714
10. 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ - 164.0002
11. Pigs R Us - 163.4286
12. Good Smoke BBQ - 162.8572
13. Swine Syndicate - 162.8572
14. Fatty Macbarbeque - 161.7142
15. The Midnight Smokers - 161.1432
16. Team Eatapedia - 161.1430
17. Desperado's Barbecue & C - 161.1428
18. Smoke This!! - 161.1426
19. Fett Svin BBQ - 161.1426
20. Pig Iron - 160.5716
21. BBQ in Paradise - 160.5714
22. The Butt Doctors - 160.0000
23. BBQ Bayou - 160.0000
24. Doghouse Willie - 158.2860
25. Butts-N-Ashes BBQ - 157.1428
26. Smokin Barrels - 157.1428
27. Florida Skin & Bones - 156.5716
28. Fumacious Q - 156.5714
29. The Swhinery - 156.0002
30. Smokin' Ain't Easy - 155.9998
31. Regal BBQ - 155.4286
32. Butt Hutt BBQ - 155.4286
33. Behind BBQ - 155.4284
34. Delivering Smoke BBQN - 154.2856
35. Butts & Links BBQ - 154.2856
36. Kiss My BBQ - 153.7140
37. Rack 'Em BBQ - 152.5714
38. Team Bikerbrand - 152.5714
39. Shortville Smokers - 152.5712
40. Buffalo Meatheads - 151.9998
41. Aces & Eights - 151.4286
42. Big Pappa's Smokin BBQ - 151.4284
43. Just Wingin' It - 149.1430
44. Two Smokin' Guys - 149.1430
45. Sweet Carol Swine - 148.5718
46. Q'n Canucks - 148.5712
47. JP's Smoke Shack - 148.0000
48. Hawg Doctors - 147.9998
49. Too Sauced to Pork - 147.4286
50. Big Bad Wolf Barbeque - 147.4284
51. Holy Smokes- NY - 144.5714
52. Sweet Heat BBQ - 143.4286
53. BBQ Obsessions - 143.4284
54. Nickel City Smokers - 142.2856
55. Flavor Country BBQ - 141.7140
56. J& J Backyard BBQ - 138.8572
57. Rebel Yell BBQ - 138.8572
58. Twisted Pigs - 137.1428
59. Alex's Place - 134.2858
60. Shuck-N-Cluck - 124.0002


Pork:
1. Good Smoke BBQ - 175.4286
2. The Midnight Smokers - 171.4286
3. Nickel City Smokers - 168.0000
4. Can't Stop Grillin' - 166.8570
5. Sweet Carol Swine - 165.1430
6. Butt Hutt BBQ - 165.1430
7. Fett Svin BBQ - 164.5714
8. Buffalo Meatheads - 164.0000
9. Two Smokin' Guys - 163.4284
10. KC and the Smokeshack Band - 163.4282
11. Big Belly BBQ - 162.8570
12. Rack 'Em BBQ - 162.2858
13. Buckner Brothers Barbequ - 162.2858
14. Q'n Canucks - 162.2854
15. Smokin' Ain't Easy - 161.1428
16. Flavor Country BBQ - 160.5714
17. 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ - 160.0002
18. Doghouse Willie - 160.0000
19. BBQ Obsessions - 160.0000
20. One Eyed Jack's - 159.4286
21. Swine Syndicate - 157.7146
22. Florida Skin & Bones - 157.7144
23. JP's Smoke Shack - 157.1430
24. Big Bad Wolf Barbeque - 157.1428
25. Team Eatapedia - 157.1426
26. Locked-N-Loaded - 156.0002
27. Alex's Place - 156.0000
28. Kiss My BBQ - 155.4284
29. Behind BBQ - 155.4284
30. Too Sauced to Pork - 154.8572
31. Desperado's Barbecue & C - 153.7142
32. BBQ Bayou - 153.7142
33. Hawg Doctors - 153.7142
34. Rebel Yell BBQ - 153.1428
35. Hoof-N-Hog Smokers - 153.1426
36. Shortville Smokers - 153.1426
37. Fatty Macbarbeque - 153.1426
38. Twisted Pigs - 152.0000
39. Pig Iron - 151.9998
40. Fumacious Q - 151.9998
41. Delivering Smoke BBQN - 151.4284
42. Aces & Eights - 151.4284
43. Regal BBQ - 150.8572
44. Smoke This!! - 150.2858
45. The Butt Doctors - 150.2856
46. J& J Backyard BBQ - 150.2854
47. Red Valley BBQ - 149.7142
48. BBQ in Paradise - 147.9998
49. The Swhinery - 147.4286
50. Butts & Links BBQ - 147.4286
51. Team Bikerbrand - 147.4284
52. Smokin Barrels - 147.4284
53. Misfits of Meat - 146.2858
54. Butts-N-Ashes BBQ - 144.5714
55. Shuck-N-Cluck - 143.9996
56. Big Pappa's Smokin BBQ - 142.2854
57. Holy Smokes- NY - 141.7144
58. Just Wingin' It - 141.7142
59. Sweet Heat BBQ - 139.9998
60. Pigs R Us - 136.5712


Brisket:
1. Behind BBQ - 173.7142
2. Hawg Doctors - 170.8572
3. Nickel City Smokers - 169.1430
4. KC and the Smokeshack Band - 166.8572
5. Good Smoke BBQ - 166.2856
6. Can't Stop Grillin' - 166.2856
7. The Butt Doctors - 165.1430
8. Big Pappa's Smokin BBQ - 162.8572
9. Doghouse Willie - 161.7142
10. Fett Svin BBQ - 161.1430
11. The Midnight Smokers - 161.1428
12. Buffalo Meatheads - 161.1426
13. Smoke This!! - 160.5716
14. Team Eatapedia - 160.5716
15. Pig Iron - 160.5714
16. Buckner Brothers Barbequ - 160.5712
17. Smokin Barrels - 159.4288
18. Q'n Canucks - 158.8570
19. Butts & Links BBQ - 157.7144
20. One Eyed Jack's - 157.7142
21. Rack 'Em BBQ - 156.5714
22. 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ - 156.5712
23. BBQ Bayou - 156.0002
24. Holy Smokes- NY - 155.4284
25. Fatty Macbarbeque - 155.4284
26. BBQ in Paradise - 154.8574
27. Butts-N-Ashes BBQ - 154.8572
28. Big Belly BBQ - 154.2858
29. Locked-N-Loaded - 154.2856
30. The Swhinery - 154.2856
31. Alex's Place - 153.7144
32. Regal BBQ - 153.7142
33. Desperado's Barbecue & C - 153.7142
34. Delivering Smoke BBQN - 152.5714
35. Too Sauced to Pork - 152.5714
36. Two Smokin' Guys - 151.4286
37. Team Bikerbrand - 151.4284
38. Swine Syndicate - 149.7144
39. Misfits of Meat - 149.7142
40. Butt Hutt BBQ - 149.7140
41. Florida Skin & Bones - 149.1428
42. BBQ Obsessions - 148.0000
43. Red Valley BBQ - 148.0000
44. Fumacious Q - 146.8570
45. Aces & Eights - 146.8568
46. Kiss My BBQ - 146.2858
47. Big Bad Wolf Barbeque - 145.7142
48. Shortville Smokers - 144.0000
49. Just Wingin' It - 143.9998
50. Sweet Carol Swine - 142.8574
51. Smokin' Ain't Easy - 142.2856
52. Sweet Heat BBQ - 141.1430
53. Flavor Country BBQ - 141.1428
54. Pigs R Us - 141.1428
55. JP's Smoke Shack - 140.0002
56. Hoof-N-Hog Smokers - 139.9998
57. Shuck-N-Cluck - 136.5716
58. Rebel Yell BBQ - 135.4284
59. Twisted Pigs - 130.2856
60. J& J Backyard BBQ - 127.4286


Chili
1The Swhinery173.7144
2Smokin Barrels170.857
3Two Smokin Guys169.7144
4Grillbilly Heaven169.7144
5Double D's Barbeque166.857
6Butts-N-Ashes BBQ166.2856
7Can't Stopping Grillin'165.7142
8Wing Night165.1426
9Carnivore's Heaven164.5714
10The Butt Doctors163.4286
11Team Bikerbrand162.8572
12Doghouse Willie162.857
13Buffalo Meatheads162.2856
14Mrs Ribs Homestyle161.7142
15Good Smoke BBQ157.7142
16Butts & Links BBQ157.1428
17Hogs 'n Heat156.5714
18Smoke on the Water156.5712
19Hoof-N- Hog Smokers156.571
20JB BBQ155.4284
21Buckner Brothers Barbequ153.7142
22Just Wingin' It153.1428
23Gabe's Family BBQ153.1426
24Jack and Jim Barbeque147.4282
25Swineherd146.857
26Smoken' Aint Easy141.7142
27J & J Backyard BBQ141.7138
28Porkstars BBQ141.1428

Chicken Wings
1Buckner Brothers Barbequ176
2Team Bikerbrand173.7144
3Carnivore's Heaven171.4286
4JB BBQ169.143
5Smoken' Aint Easy169.1428
6Grillbilly Heaven166.2858
7Good Smoke BBQ166.2858
8Can't Stopping Grillin'164.5714
9The Swhinery164
10Wing Night162.286
11Smokin Barrels162.2858
12The Butt Doctors161.143
13Buffalo Meatheads161.1428
14Doghouse Willie161.1426
15Butts & Links BBQ160.5714
16Jack and Jim Barbeque160.0002
17Hogs 'n Heat160
18Butts-N-Ashes BBQ160
19Two Smokin Guys158.8572
20J & J Backyard BBQ154.8572
21Gabe's Family BBQ154.857
22Smoke on the Water153.1428
23Porkstars BBQ151.4288
24Just Wingin' It151.4284
25Hoof-N- Hog Smokers149.1428
26Double D's Barbeque148.5712
27Mrs Ribs Homestyle145.7144
28Swineherd141.1428

Fish
1The Swhinery180
2Smoke on the Water178.8572
3Carnivore's Heaven176.5714
4Wing Night173.7142
5Porkstars BBQ170.8572
6J & J Backyard BBQ170.857
7Good Smoke BBQ169.7142
8Two Smokin Guys169.143
9Buckner Brothers Barbequ168.5714
10Swineherd168
11Grillbilly Heaven165.7144
12Double D's Barbeque165.143
13Gabe's Family BBQ165.1428
14Butts & Links BBQ164.5716
15Butts-N-Ashes BBQ163.4286
16Team Bikerbrand163.4282
17Smoken' Aint Easy161.7142
18Buffalo Meatheads159.4284
19Smokin Barrels159.4284
20Can't Stopping Grillin'158.2856
21Doghouse Willie157.1426
22JB BBQ153.1428
23Just Wingin' It149.7142
24Hoof-N- Hog Smokers146.857
25Hogs 'n Heat145.7142
26Jack and Jim Barbeque138.2856

Pork
1Good Smoke BBQ171.4286
2Porkstars BBQ170.8572
3Buckner Brothers Barbequ170.2856
4Can't Stopping Grillin'169.7142
5Hoof-N- Hog Smokers167.4284
6Hogs 'n Heat166.2858
7Just Wingin' It165.143
8JB BBQ164.5716
9The Butt Doctors164.5714
10Two Smokin Guys163.9998
11Gabe's Family BBQ162.2856
12Team Bikerbrand161.7142
13Butts & Links BBQ161.143
14Swineherd161.1428
15Mrs Ribs Homestyle161.1428
16J & J Backyard BBQ160.5712
17Butts-N-Ashes BBQ158.8574
18Smoke on the Water158.8572
19Doghouse Willie158.8572
20Smoken' Aint Easy156.5716
21Grillbilly Heaven156.5712
22Jack and Jim Barbeque153.7142
23Carnivore's Heaven152.0002
24The Swhinery151.4286
25Wing Night149.7142
26Smokin Barrels148.5712
27Double D's Barbeque146.2856
28Buffalo Meatheads144.5716

Grilling Competition Overall
1The Swhinery669.143
2Buckner Brothers Barbequ668.5712
3Good Smoke BBQ665.1428
4Carnivore's Heaven664.5716
5Two Smokin Guys661.7144
6Team Bikerbrand661.714
7Grillbilly Heaven658.2858
8Can't Stopping Grillin'658.2854
9Wing Night650.857
10Butts-N-Ashes BBQ648.5716
11Smoke on the Water647.4284
12Butts & Links BBQ643.4288
13JB BBQ642.2858
14Smokin Barrels641.1424
15Doghouse Willie639.9994
16Gabe's Family BBQ635.428
17Porkstars BBQ634.286
18Smoken' Aint Easy629.1428
19Hogs 'n Heat628.5714
20J & J Backyard BBQ627.9992
21Buffalo Meatheads627.4284
22Double D's Barbeque626.8568
23Hoof-N- Hog Smokers619.9992
24Just Wingin' It619.4284
25Swineherd617.1426
26Jack and Jim Barbeque599.4282
27The Butt Doctors489.143
28Mrs Ribs Homestyle468.5714


----------

